# Forester fireplace - help



## redmumba (Nov 6, 2019)

Hello!  About 3 years ago I bought my house and in the formal living room (what really was the den back then) there's a gas fireplace.  Other than knowing that it's a Forester, I know absolutely nothing else about it.  There was no operating manual for it or any other literature.  When the inspector did his rounds in the house, he did have the fireplace operational, but it hasn't been fired up since then because, to be honest, I couldn't figure out how to start the darn thing.  This past weekend while getting my furnace checked out I asked the repairman if he could have a look at it  Long story short, we discovered that if I turned on the one light switch on the wall, that made the wall outlet where the fireplace is plugged into go live - it's an odd situation...two of the five outlets will only work if this light switch is turned on.  After solving that riddle, we couldn't get the fan to work.  I have since taken care of that because the blades were just caked with dust, dust bunnies, etc.  As far as I can tell there's no other issues with it other than me figuring out what steps I need to take to light the fireplace and get it going.  I've attached a couple of pictures for reference.  If anyone can help me out here and / or point me in the direction to where I can find information on this fireplace that'd be much appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Nov 6, 2019)

I could be off the mark here, but that sure looks like a Forester Woodstove. Did someone put gas logs in it?


----------



## redmumba (Nov 7, 2019)

begreen said:


> I could be off the mark here, but that sure looks like a Forester Woodstove. Did someone put gas logs in it?


Hi!  No, I believe this to be an actual gas fireplace.  I haven't poke around much on the inside yet, but there's stuff on the bottom that looks like simulated ashes and the logs in there are not real.  I have found another picture and description on the internet of this stuff and everything points to it being a gas fireplace / stove.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 11, 2019)

I agree with BeGreen. All the clearances referenced on the rating plate indicate that this is a wood stove.


----------



## redmumba (Nov 13, 2019)

DAKSY said:


> I agree with BeGreen. All the clearances referenced on the rating plate indicate that this is a wood stove.



Hmm....well, I'm going to get a fireplace / stove person to come out and have a look at it so that I can get some answers / directions on this thing.  Currently the logs in the fireplace are not real.  I'll report back after it's been looked at.


----------

